# Pics of My Plant



## sbremner (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi All:

I would love to post some pictures of my plant and get some feedback as to how much longer I have until harvest, but how do you post a picture???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 23, 2006)

sbremner said:
			
		

> Hi All:
> 
> I would love to post some pictures of my plant and get some feedback as to how much longer I have until harvest, but how do you post a picture???


 
Hey sbremner! Good to meetcha. When you either post a new post, or answer another post, if you scroll down just a bit, you'll see a white button named "Manage Attachments". When you click it, another window will appear that you can browse your way to your pics, one at a time. After choosing the pics, make sure you UPLOAD them using the upload button in that window. Give it a try in this thread if you like and if it messes up, I'll delete it for you if you like. You'll get it down man.

Let's see those pics!


----------



## sbremner (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay - got it to load today. This pic was taken last weekend. What do you think? I think she's real pretty! Can't wait - Hope she's still around in a week or two.


----------



## sbremner (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay - here's some more....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2006)

*Glad to see ya got your pics up of your lady because man she is a beauty isn't she. What makes things even better is harvest is around the corner.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 27, 2006)

Good Job Man! You can put several pics into one post as well.

That's one sweet looking bud shot!


----------



## sbremner (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a total newbie to growing (not smoking), for a 45 year old green thumb mom - this is very exciting! How much longer do you think she needs to grow? I was thinking first weekend in October? Any suggestions as to how I should determine the harvest time?


----------



## sbremner (Sep 27, 2006)

Circumstances with my neighbors forced me to pull my beautiful girl tonight. The kids (don't worry - all over 18) are busy cutting leaves. We're making cookie butter this weekend. I will take pics as soon as the kids are done and post 'em for ya. Hope you're all doing well tonight!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*I'm sorry to here that you had to pull her. What a real bummer.   I would say that she had to be close to being finished if she was growing outside. I know where i live people started pulling their outdoor plants. Be sure to give us a smoke report when she's all dried.  *


----------



## sbremner (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi BG:

No worries. She's a fine plant with a great high that doesn't get you down and drowsy. It's been arid here with the humidity level in the single digits - so it dried nicely.

Thanks for the encouragement and admiration of my plant pics. I appreciate it since I'm new to this site and process.

I am going to do research to grow one or two plants indoors this next go 'round for security purposes. It's for my own use so I don't need a "farm" load of equipment. I may have questions for you down the line. Any link that I can go to that may help me with equipment and/or knowledge?
Have a great Saturday!
-Shell


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2006)

*Here is a link for ya. If ya need help or have any questions give a yell. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837*


----------

